# Circle Hooks?



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 6, 2008)

Has anyone used circle hooks with a hook up ratio that can compare to other hooks? Yesterday, I decided to pick up some. I used them for a 4 in Senko wacky rigged and for live bream. I missed three fish on the Senko before I caught one, and he threw the hook as soon as I got him over the bank. I caught 3 more on the Senko and 2 were only hooked by the smallest amount of skin on their lips, and the other was gut hooked, even though circle hooks are supposed to eliminate that. I missed 2 more on the live bream, and finally caught a little Yellow Bullhead that was actually hooked well. I guess "If it ain't broke, don't fix it."

I know not to set the hook, and I just reeled in when I had a hit.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 6, 2008)

What siz circle were you using? I have had mixed results with circle hooks with senkos. A split-shot hook or mosquito hook works just as well with wacky rigging. I use big circle, 6/0 to 8/0, for catfish with live of cut bait. You have to make sure the point is exposed through the bait, otherwise it will never hook the fish since you so not "set" the hook. I do however have great succes with circle hooks for carp. With the drag all the way open the fish begins to run and then all I have to do is slowly tighten up the drag and the hook is set. You can still guthook fish with circles, it they inhale the bait all the way the point can still catch on anything in their mouths.

Keep at it though, they are a very effective hook depending on the application.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 12, 2008)

Any explantion on how a circle hook would help using artificial baits?

I know that here in FL there is a new law pending pertaining to using circle hooks on any and all reef species... LIVE BAIT only though. That means if your doing ANY kind of saltwater bottom fishing with live bait, you have to use circle hooks and have a venting tool onboard. That goes for groupers, snappers, you get the picture...

I know how the circle hooks work, but just didn't know how they'd work with plastic... #-o Can you enlighten me?

~LCA.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 12, 2008)

You don't set the hook with circle hooks, you just apply pressure.

At least that's the way it works when I have used them offshore. Set the hook, miss the fish.. every time. Just start reeling and they hook themselves.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 12, 2008)

Understood. BUT... LiveBaitin... The concept of the circle hook was to eliminate gut hooking fish, thus injurying the fisheries by increasing the mortality rate.... The hook design allows you to bring the hook back outta the fish, catching the lip... Just reel... Don't jerk it to set the hook like normal J hooks...

I do alot of artificial fishing, and I mean alot... I've never had the fish get hooked on the inside of the fish... Always lipped or snagged somehow. #-o 

That's why I just don't understand needing circles in artificial fishing... #-o #-o ...my 2cents

~LCA.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jul 13, 2008)

Leftcoast, I understand what you are saying. The only time I use a cirlce hook for artificial bait is when I am wacky rigging a senko, or other worm. I rarely wacky rig anything, and it is my last ditch effort for soft plastic rigging, and I typically use a regular style j hook for it. Wacky rigging is hooking a plastic worm once, in the center/offset center of the worm. Due to the different action, bass often suck the whole bait in, and the bite is not felt, so the circle hook helps to not guthooking the fish. 

The bad thing is you can still guthook and gillhook fish with circles. There is still a point in the hook and it can catch on anything....but that is just a part of fishing I guess.


----------

